# Atwood Ranges



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

A friend of mine bought a 2010 28' Hideout TT (Keystone). They were using a lighter to lite the burners since their stove was lacking the igniter knob. I see in the Hideout brochure that it was missing, but still shown in the Outcack brochure. Is this a down grade or the wave of the future??


----------

